# Paint Horse Critique



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I'M NOT TOO GOOD WITH THIS but the only thing I don't really like is the angle of his shoulder? 

I think he looks relatively nice though


what do you plan to do with him?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

His shoulder is upright and holy withers, Batman! Overall, he's nice enough. Must have been a ****** to fit a saddle to. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm still learning about conformation, but I see an upright shoulder, upright pasterns and possibly slight sickle hocks? I'm wondering about his neck set too, though I don't know enough to really critique it properly.

Other than that, I think he's pretty darn handsome! Congratulations.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

JaphyJaphy said:


> I'm still learning about conformation, but I see an upright shoulder, upright pasterns and possibly slight sickle hocks? I'm wondering about his neck set too, though I don't know enough to really critique it properly.
> 
> Other than that, I think he's pretty darn handsome! Congratulations.


Not sickle hocked. Actually, he has very nice hind leg angles. Better than most TBs.

His neck is upright, which makes him look rather giraffe-y.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Neck set is a bit high, but I like that. If you can get him to reach under with his hind legs and raise his back this horse probably won't find collection as difficult as some horses. OTOH a neck set like that can lead to a hollow back (though I do not see that with this horse's muscling). 

His weakness is in the angulation of his hind legs. He is a bit stright through the stifle and sickle hocked. A lower set to the stifle and a lower set to the hocks and he would have correct angles back there. 

Nice English type of horse.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Not sickle hocked. Actually, he has very nice hind leg angles. Better than most TBs.
> 
> His neck is upright, which makes him look rather giraffe-y.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It was my understanding that he would be considered sickle hocked due to his hind cannons sitting in front of the vertical. Please correct me if this is the wrong way to evaulate.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

On my phone so the pic was difficult to make out. You're right, he is ever so slightly sickle hocked. Had to zoom in to see it. Sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Apache Cat (Feb 3, 2013)

He does loook very nice working english (in my opinion).  Here is a pic of him on the bit.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't say anything about conformation, but WOW! I love his coloring.


----------



## Apache Cat (Feb 3, 2013)

TheRoundPen said:


> I can't say anything about conformation, but WOW! I love his coloring.


haha! Thats excatly how I feel! haha, i feel in love with his colouring and thankfully his temperament and movement are just as gorgeous


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

JaphyJaphy said:


> I'm still learning about conformation, but I see an upright shoulder, upright pasterns and possibly slight sickle hocks? I'm wondering about his neck set too, though I don't know enough to really critique it properly.
> 
> Other than that, I think he's pretty darn handsome! Congratulations.


I wouldn't say he's sickle hocked exactly. his back legs don't slope under him when he's lined up...


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

He's cute!! He looks athletic but also sturdy in my opinion. His proportions match nicely - everything from the neck, to midsection, to hind end all "match." His withers are reeaally high, so be wary of that when fitting a saddle. He does have a steep shoulder, which will make it difficult for him to really lengthening his step in front. I noticed that the length of his topline seems to be a little long compared to his underline - usually you want it to be a good bit shorter, like this horse:










He's got a good long croup with a nice slope to it. His gaskin looks a little long, and looks a tiny bit camped out behind with slight sickle hocks. Definitely not major though. His coat is very shiny too by the way! He's a nice looking horse.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Apache Cat said:


> He does loook very nice working english (in my opinion).  Here is a pic of him on the bit.


 From this picture alone, I can say that hes not actually on the bit, thats his front end held back with no push from behind. No push=no impulsion or collection.
I do how ever like the looks of him alot.


----------

